# Buying New 250Rs Tomorrow



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

We're planning to go tomorrow morning to a local dealership who met our price requirements to sign paperwork on a new Outback 250RS. The manager got on the line and tried to pull a "if you don't give us just a bit more $, our sales guy won't get paid, and you have to sit in front of him tomorrow" schpeal, but in the end said he'd honor our price. IF all goes smoothly and nicely tomorrow, I'll be happy to post the dealership info and recommend their service - TBD. Anyway, any tips/advice/ideas on what we should expect to encounter or what we should look for tomorrow will be MUCH appreciated! We need to get a weight distribution hitch from them, too. Of course we're excited, but nervous...

Mommy, Daddy, 2 boyz & Q-dog


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site!!! You're going to love your Outback!

First things first...download and print off this document
http://home.comcast....aster%20PDI.pdf

Plan on being at the dealer for 3-4 hours. DO NOT...repeat...DO NOT take your kids. They wll get bored and you will lose focus on what is going on. I know the document is long and requires a LOT of work, but if you do this right you will avoid a sorts of little problems that will creep up over time.

Wear clothes that you ok crawling under the trailer with.

Bring a notepad and pen

Bring a camera and/or video recorder. The service guys will give you a LOT of informatio and you think you will remember all of it....but it gets to be a haze after a long time.

Bring a flashlight (dealer might not have one)

Don't get in a rush and skip stuff. I put this list together with the help of many Outbackers trial and errors when getting their trailers. Take the advantage given to you and you'l be happy in the end.

Finally....do NOT sign the paperwork until AFTER you have completed this inspection. It will ensure the dealer completes all the stuff you find during this inspection.

....oh, and we have a "you must post pictures of your new Outback" within 24 hours of purchase rule too.


----------



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

Got it - funny, over the past year or so I've been watching YOU give advice to people....always liked you







. Plus, I'm originally from Oregon







. Funny, they said something about the walk-thru when we actually pick it up several days later. Tomorrow was just the paperwork. So, your advice to not sign anything on the dotted line until we've done the thorough check is well-noted! I'll have the hubby drop me and the boys (still very little) off somewhere so he can do the checking in peace and quiet.

THANKS!!!


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

That's a great list!

To elaborate on it, I would make sure the black and gray tanks are not mislabeled (many are some strange reason). When you're dumping your tanks, you do the black (toilet) first, then the gray (shower, sink)through your sewer hose. Dumping in that order makes it a bit more sanitary when you're done and put the sewer hose away. Obviously wouldn't want this order of dumping reversed.









Also, I know this sounds odd, but look (and feel) around the inside perimeter for any wet or warped carpeting, or signs of water damage or recent wetness on the walls, behind furniture, around mattresses, inside closets, etc. A pretty simple and quick thing to do that can save you some headaches later.

And, the most important thing - E N J O Y the new camper!!!


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

View attachment PDI Check list for everyone.pdf
First off WELCOME to Outbackers! 
Here is a PDI that I made up from the compilation of several others.
It was very helpful when we picked up our 250RS.
Not sure which hitch set-up you are going with but make sure they spend TIME setting it up.
I found out all too late that mine was NOT set up properly







. The 250 is light on the tongue and will likely need to be set up with the nose low about 1.5 inches to transfer some weight. Make sure before you take it home that you get it out into truck traffic at HIGHWAY speed 65mph...With the proper hitch set up should have little to no noticeable movement. If the trailer is moving around have them work on the adjustments some more. 
Make sure that you understand how the hitch works and how the changes affect the transfer etc. 
I recommend that you stop at Lowes and pick-up the wrench's that fit your hitch set up so that you can make some adjustments.
Take the time to understand how everything works and you will really happy with your new 250. 
Make sure they show you where the special cable driver is to over ride the rear slide out. Knowing where this is could save a lot of cussing in the future. 
And of course any questions you know where to go....right here








Good Luck and happy camping!!!


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

CONGRATS on the new trailer







When we went to pick-up our camper at Laheshore and pulled out OC's pdi list,Mike in service said he was well aware of the "checklist" and spent the time needed for the walk thru.Hope you have have great time with your new camper.


----------



## my3chis (Sep 2, 2010)

Congrats on the new Outback! You are going to love it!

We bought a 250RS in September and love it. Too bad it is now in storage. We will have to wait until spring to use it again.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! VERY EXCITING!!!

One word of advice (that I think you've already taken to heart) - - LISTEN TO Oregon_Camper!!! Those of us who "have a clue' KNOW who to listen to and that would be him!!

Oh yeah ... 







to the best little site on the Internet!!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Congrats on the new Outback! You are going to love it!


----------



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

Hmmm...guess I have to figure out how to add a photo now....


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats and Enjoy!!


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

congrats on the new Outback!!! Never heard of a manager saying what was said to you, thats why we buy at lakeshore rv!!


----------



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

Got the rig out this weekend for our first "see how everything works and what we need" test camp







. A chilly 42 degrees overnight on the California coast - battery pooped out at 4:30am...BRR! So, next stop is purchase of new batteries! Anyway, we had an awesome time nonetheless. 2 boys (almost 4 and 16 months) LOVE the trailer! Actually nice to start out in cold weather as all they want to do is stay in the trailer anyway







We did notice that all of the fun parties at the campground were at the other Outback trailer sites







. Can't wait to get back out a bunch this year!!! Thanks again for all of the input.

Hope this pic works....crossing fingers!


----------

